# car shuts off in few seconds after remote start



## jass4752

Hello I have prestige 1 way remote starter (Model APS622E) installed on my Honda crv 2003 automatic. remote starter was working fine from past 3-4 years but now suddenly its been malfunctioning. 
like when I press the start button to start the car, it starts but it turns off after 2-3 seconds and then restarts and shuts off again. I think it does that 3 times and after that it just shuts off and does not restart again until I press the remote starter again. 
Locks are working fine with the remote. 

I searched and found out that it could be a tach problem so 
I checked the tach wire, its connection is fine. 
I did the tach learn fallowing the manual. 

To learn tach: 
1. Turn the ignition key to the On position. 
2. Press and release the valet/program push button switch 3 times. 
3. Immediately turn the ignition key Off. 
4. Press and hold the valet/program push button switch, then start the vehicle using 
the key. 
5. When the unit senses the tach signal, the parking lights will begin to flash. 
6. Wait for at least 5 flashes 
7. Release the valet/program switch. The parking lights come on for three seconds 
to indicate that the learned tachometer signal is stored and the unit is out of the 
tachometer learn mode. 
NOTE: If the unit fails to learn tach rate due to an improper tachometer connection or a poor tach source, the parking lights will not flash. To correct this situation, locate and connect the Green/Orange wire (12 pin harness) to the proper tach signal, and then repeat the tach learn routine. 

I did all that and successfully received 5 flashes (#6) and 3 second flash (#7). but still remote starter is doing the same thing. 

and I also monitored 3 failure attempts after pressing the remote starter. when the car shuts off after first and 2nd attempt, there is 1 parking light flash. but no parking light flash after the 3rd attempt. car just totally shuts off after the 3rd attempt without any dashboard noise or parking light flash.

car still shuts off if i put the key in the ignition and leave it at off position. But if i turn the key to ON position, like at 2nd stop just before starting the car, and press the start button from the remote, the car starts and stays running. So that means bypass problem?

is there anything else I can do? 
how can I diagnose whats wrong with the remote system? 


Thank you 

Jass


----------



## lcurle

Did you recently change the battery?


----------



## jass4752

lcurle said:


> Did you recently change the battery?


hello

no i did not 

its just started acting like that out of the blue. 

but locks are working fine. its just the starting the car part is bad.


----------



## lcurle

try remote starting the vehicle with the key IN the ignition but not on.


----------



## jass4752

lcurle said:


> try remote starting the vehicle with the key IN the ignition but not on.



car still shuts off after 3 seconds if i put the key in the ignition and leave it at OFF position. 
But if i turn the key to ON position, like at 2nd stop just before starting the car engine, and press the start button from the remote, the car starts and stays running.


----------



## lcurle

Sounds like an ignition wire issue with the remote starter, although it could be a few things. When you get a chance we need to verify all the wires are still connected under the dash and at the ignition cylinder.


----------

